# 2 More Angels at the Bridge....



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

We had to send 2 of our older Non Goldens to the Rainbow Bridge a week ago...
Both due to old age and health problems...

Buddy was around 14 yrs old and Kiara was 15 1/2 yrs old.

It was the most emotional week of my life...

RIP my babies...
Run Free now and be free of pain...

We miss you both and will someday see you at the bridge...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very sorry. They were both adorable. They look like they were littermates.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They are beautiful. Run free, sweet pups.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They were beautiful!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Has to be so hard. So sad for your loss...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No matter the age, it is never long enough, sending healing thoughts...Bless you Kerri for what you do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kerri I am so sorry for your loss of your two sweet babies. You were blessed to have them so long and I know your pain is so hard. May your memories help to comfort you in your time of pain. They were beautiful.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP Kiara and Buddy...such sweet faces.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of your sweet puppers. Sending you strength.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your two losses, they looked like such sweeties....Love the name Kiara....very nice....prayers and thoughts for you and your family at this time...it's never easy losing a loved one, let alone too....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Gentle Friends ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of two of your babies. Hugs!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry ... how hard to lose two so close together.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, play hard and sleep soft at the bridge sweet babies until you see your momma again.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thank you friends, your words mean alot to me....
Steve, Thank you so much for doing that for my dogs..I love it.
I remember when you did it for my Laddie a few yrs back.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Kiara reminds me of DD's Aussie mix. I can't imagine how hard it is to lose 2 at once. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss. What sweet beautiful faces they had. Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Beautiful dogs. I wish you much peace at this time.


----------

